# Punching In MT



## adrenaline (May 14, 2002)

On a whole a MT fighter depends on his kicks and knees a lot but if we were to improve out hand techniques to the level of a good boxer do you think we would be more successful fighters in the ring and on the street?


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 14, 2002)

It definately gives you an edge.  At the Thai boxing academy I train at it is a hybrid Muay Thai / Boxing club.  we spend half the training session doing western boxing and the other half doing Muay Thai.  We use our hands alot as a result.  In the ring our guys have often caught their opponents off guard with good hands.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adrenaline _
> 
> *On a whole a MT fighter depends on his kicks and knees a lot but if we were to improve out hand techniques to the level of a good boxer do you think we would be more successful fighters in the ring and on the street? *



mate at our club, we have forsaken the old thai method of holding the hands out front and their punching style, instead arms are held so that elbows are guarding ribs, hands in front of face, and boxing punches taught very technically. Im from a boxing background and it certainly sets other techniques up if you hit your opponent with the boxing first , in fact i think its a necessity to know how to box properly first, very important


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 27, 2002)

I agree. Boxing is very essential. Good work with the hands improves your overall range of attack. Also, the combinations that follow as a result can really offset your opponent as Damian already stated. 

My personal style, comes from offsetting my opponent with attacks not common to MT. Boxing has been a great help to me in my training, however I do believe there are some boxing techniques and strategies that can't be transferred to MT  training.

:asian: ThuNder_FoOt:asian:


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ThuNder_FoOt _
> 
> *I agree. Boxing is very essential. Good work with the hands improves your overall range of attack. Also, the combinations that follow as a result can really offset your opponent as Damian already stated.
> 
> ...



very true, we cant duck and weave like a boxer, moving the whole upper torso down, incase the opponent throws a knee, we do however bend at the knees to get under a punch.
MT has to defend against more weapons so it is a totally different defense. your right.


----------



## MuayThai (Apr 30, 2009)

I highly advise taking some western boxing classes. I trained at a boxing gym to complement my Muay Thai for a short period and I definitely plan on going back soon. In a mere two weeks my guard improved, I learned to slip punches without eating a knee or head kick as is often a concern with using boxing evasions, and my hands well...yeah, I love using them now .


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 30, 2009)

I totally agree.  I train boxing and NHB striking to augment my Muay Thai as well.  It definatly helps..especially if you are interested in MMA.


----------



## chav buster (Apr 30, 2009)

you will never get to the level of a boxer who has been training the same amount of time due to the fact he's only training punches. i would rather train thaiboxing punches more as there used in a very different context in thaiboxing compared to boxing i think you would get a better carry over then training boxing as boxing is very different to thaiboxing it has things to consider so a different style.


----------



## Thunder Foot (May 4, 2009)

Boxing offers alot of great tools, and i think that if we look more into the concepts behind the boxing we can apply those to any techs in Muay. For example, one of the great things I learned in boxing was the great great importance of a good jab. Now, not only has my jab improved as a result, but I apply the same concepts to my lead teep and lead round kick.
Wow, I posted here nearly 7yrs ago. I can't believe I've been a member for this long...


----------



## DeadlyShins (May 4, 2009)

A good stiff jab is definatly a fundemental tool for use in any martial art...and boxing has one of the best.  If only for that it is worth a little study!


----------

